# Frequency of electricity bills



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi - we've only owned our place since Early November and so are still getting the hang of things. All going well though and we've just returned from our latest visit - a mix of exploring, relaxing, and enjoyable chores!

We had our first electricity bill in early January, covering the period 30/10 to 7/1. But on Thursday we got another one covering the period 7/1 to 25/1 !! I thought they were sent every two months? It's not an inconvenience, I'm just curious why we got another one so soon.

Anyone able to shed any light on this? 

Rp


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought and moved in 15 November. Have not had a bill yet. I am registered online with Iberdrola so am expecting a bill soon


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends on the company. Ours come every two months. Did your second one include some sort of rebate (or surcharge)? That's the most common reason for irregular statements.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ours used to be every two months, now they seem to come every month.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ours are still every two months. I'd really prefer monthly but it ain't up to me...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Have they changed your meter to a smart meter by any chance - mine's been recently done. 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Have they changed your meter to a smart meter by any chance - mine's been recently done.
> 
> Davexf


Ours is now a stupid smart meter. I wonder if the burglars have yet twigged that if the red light isn't flashing in the evening, the house is probably unoccupied.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if we have a smart meter to be honest - would it be really noticeable?! I will ask our neighbours...we didn't notice anything different this visit but didn't really poke around checking the meter!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rockpea said:


> I'm not sure if we have a smart meter to be honest - would it be really noticeable?! I will ask our neighbours...we didn't notice anything different this visit but didn't really poke around checking the meter!


You would notice - if there is any electricity being used there is a flashing red light, if not, the red light is not flashing.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> You would notice - if there is any electricity being used there is a flashing red light, if not, the red light is not flashing.


Sorry for the potentially stupid question - but is that indoors or outdoors??


----------



## Colesfamilywalesespana (Mar 15, 2015)

*Electricity*

We have just had our 1st bill and it was for 2 weeks up to 25th January, we were thinking the same and assume they will invoice 25th each month.
We have kept electricity on at our villa, interested in what experienced holiday home owners think...should we turn power off ? We plan to visit every 2-3 months or so.

Kept the water on too...that bothers me more from the risk of a leak.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Colesfamilywalesespana said:


> We have just had our 1st bill and it was for 2 weeks up to 25th January, we were thinking the same and assume they will invoice 25th each month.
> We have kept electricity on at our villa, interested in what experienced holiday home owners think...should we turn power off ? We plan to visit every 2-3 months or so.
> 
> Kept the water on too...that bothers me more from the risk of a leak.


We switch both off when we leave - I think I'd be a bit twitchy of something going wrong if they were on! But I'm sure you'll be ok this time


----------



## Colesfamilywalesespana (Mar 15, 2015)

*Electricity/Switch Off*

Thanks for reply, we will be using a local property management company in San Javier, we may not rent out but good that as key holders they can prepare for our visits.
I can monitor bills for a few weeks and watch them increase when we, or our Family go across.

Good Luck with your place in LA, we are not too far away in Lo Pagan....it`s a nice area.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rockpea said:


> Sorry for the potentially stupid question - but is that indoors or outdoors??


The meter is outside and so is the red light. - No, not *that* red light, it's not that sort of area!


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Colesfamilywalesespana said:


> Thanks for reply, we will be using a local property management company in San Javier, we may not rent out but good that as key holders they can prepare for our visits.
> I can monitor bills for a few weeks and watch them increase when we, or our Family go across.
> 
> Good Luck with your place in LA, we are not too far away in Lo Pagan....it`s a nice area.


Yes we viewed places in/around Lo Pagan too! We're actually up in Dolores de Pacheco but not many people would know where that was!

Like you, we're not sure we'll rent it out much, but we already have friends booked in to visit so a key holder is a good idea  Ours will go in the day after friends leave, and ensure electric and water is off (and pick up laundry). So it's extra peace of mind! 

When are you next out there? We got back last Thursday and going back for 8 days over Easter...nice to have it to look forward to :-D


----------



## Colesfamilywalesespana (Mar 15, 2015)

*Visits*

We have booked trips in March, April and July so far this year, not quite ready to move full time but the clock (and pension contributions) are ticking....


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> The meter is outside and so is the red light. - No, not *that* red light, it's not that sort of area!


The only time the red light doesn't flash is when the power has been completely turned off at the mains because the property is uninhabited. If a burglar only targeted uninhabited properties, he could easily open the meter door and see the dial sitting motionless (and hear it as well), so I agree the lack of a flashing red light does make it easier but it wasn't too difficult to start with. 

If you are leaving a property empty for months at a time, it might me worthwhile leaving the power on so that the clock on the oven or bedside cabinet (or low voltage outside security light on a timer) ticks over the red light. You're going to pay the standing charges anyway so a few extra cents of electricity use isn't going to break the bank and may fool the casual drive by burglar.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ours is every 2 months with Iberdrola , they have a really good website where you can see all the details and put a meter reading in to give you an estimate on the next bill. Not looking forward to our next one due in a few days ! I have noticed our paper bill always arrives after the payment has been made by the bank but at least I can check on the website to know around how much we are expecting to come out. Our meter is outside the property and I am off to check for a red light !


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

maureen47 said:


> Ours is every 2 months with Iberdrola , they have a really good website where you can see all the details and put a meter reading in to give you an estimate on the next bill. Not looking forward to our next one due in a few days ! I have noticed our paper bill always arrives after the payment has been made by the bank but at least I can check on the website to know around how much we are expecting to come out. Our meter is outside the property and I am off to check for a red light !


Yes the Iberdrola website is really good. I was told we'd get a bill every 2 months too, which is why I'm so surprised. Agh well let's see what happens next


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Desiato said:


> If you are leaving a property empty for months at a time, it might me worthwhile leaving the power on so that the clock on the oven or bedside cabinet (or low voltage outside security light on a timer) ticks over the red light. You're going to pay the standing charges anyway so a few extra cents of electricity use isn't going to break the bank and may fool the casual drive by burglar.


Interestingly I was told by a management company that burglars are more interested in occupied properties - because they want things like jewellery, cameras and money...which are all more likely to be there when holiday home owners/renters are around. Worryingly, that probably has some truth in it??


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Rockpea said:


> Interestingly I was told by a management company that burglars are more interested in occupied properties - because they want things like jewellery, cameras and money...which are all more likely to be there when holiday home owners/renters are around. Worryingly, that probably has some truth in it??


That does sound about right, so red light flashing or not, we are all targets.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Desiato said:


> That does sound about right, so red light flashing or not, we are all targets.


Much depends on where you live, I suppose. The last reported break-in here was two years ago and that was the first since before we arrived in 2008.


----------

